# Sturgeon River



## Will Neef (Oct 24, 2018)

I've got a few extra hours to explore next weekend in the Vanderbilt area, and wanted to test my luck on the Sturgeon. I'm not asking anyone for specific spots, but how far north do I need to go to find fish? I know every bend will look fishy after a 5-hour drive, but want to make sure I'm in range. North of Trowbrdige, Wolverine, Rondo? If someone is more comfortable with a DM, that's okay too!

Any help would be great! Thanks.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Will Neef said:


> . I'm not asking anyone for specific spots, but how far north do I need to go to find fish?


The Sturgeon can be a tough nut to crack. All of the access points you mentioned are good areas to try. It can be very difficult to wade at times. Even ankle deep water can sweep you off your feet if you happen to trip and the gravel can make for very loose footing. There ARE some nice trout that call it home but they aren't easily fooled. Good luck! It's a great river to learn and fish. It also happens to be one of my favorite streams in the LP...


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

PM sent.


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Water has been, and based on forecast, will likely continue to be pretty high. As mentioned in previous post Sturgeon can be tricky. It’s high gradient so wading in high water can be very difficult, if not impossible. That said you are in luck because the Pigeon is right next door and the high water events usually only last 24 hours on that smaller, but just as beautiful water. If you are dead set fishing the Sturgeon take Rays advice, I’m sure it’s good!


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Been many many years since I fished it. First night was from shore with Rapalas as I’d read about browns running up there and even that was an adventure because of the flow. Hard to get the lure down. The second time was in daylight, attempting to wade several stretches running down to Burt Lake. That was an adventure because now the flow was around my legs, and there are many spots that look very trouty but you’d be crazy to wade. Like you wouldn’t make it.

It’s the strongest river I’ve waded in MI and I used to go out near wader tops in the lower AuSable in spring flow. Pay heed to more recent advice on the flow because I was wading it during more normal summer conditions. I doubt it’s any less disconcerting than it was way back when.


----------



## Will Neef (Oct 24, 2018)

I appreciate all the responses- thank you for sharing your insight. I'll be back in here with a follow-up, hopefully a picture with a fish to go with. Nonetheless good to be fishing on beautiful water.


----------



## concentroutin (Jan 7, 2014)

I did not fish it last weekend but drove over it twice Friday and Sunday. It looked fairly high still with more rain coming later last Sunday + whatever this week. I have safely wade-fished it upstream of Wolverine a little in similar conditions. A few years ago when doing that, the one 12" brown I fooled in a 3 hour jaunt with a buddy was puking up tons of leaf worms. I love the Sturgeon, but if you are dead-set on fishing it soon, I would be way upstream closer to Vanderbilt with the higher water. Of course way more snags up there too. Good luck.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I did a float in my waders one spring, extremely lucky I didn't wind up stuck face first in a log jam.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Stubee said:


> Been many many years since I fished it. First night was from shore with Rapalas as I’d read about browns running up there and even that was an adventure because of the flow. Hard to get the lure down. The second time was in daylight, attempting to wade several stretches running down to Burt Lake. That was an adventure because now the flow was around my legs, and there are many spots that look very trouty but you’d be crazy to wade. Like you wouldn’t make it.
> 
> It’s the strongest river I’ve waded in MI and I used to go out near wader tops in the lower AuSable in spring flow. Pay heed to more recent advice on the flow because I was wading it during more normal summer conditions. I doubt it’s any less disconcerting than it was way back when.


It's been raging all spring that's for sure.


----------

